# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن > سوال: XML 1 چه تفاوتهایی با XML 2 داره ؟

## idocsidocs

من الان دارم XML 1  رو مطالعه می کنم. می خوام بدونم که XML 1 چه تفاوتهایی با XML 2 داره ؟

لطفا در این مورد راهنمایی کنید.

----------

